# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Terrestrial 'fissidens' moss :)

## Justikanz

Just to share these pictures...





Nice? I would wish to have some in my vivarium!  :Razz: 

Taken from Eco Culture's terrarium for White's Tree Frog.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

what fissiden is that? looks very different than any submersed fissiden I ever saw.

----------


## Justikanz

I think it is an terrestrial fissiden moss... the fronds are pretty big too...

----------


## Shadow

can it be converted to submersed form?

----------


## Justikanz

Beats me... You can buy from Eco Culture and try.  :Wink: 

It would be interesting to try...  :Smile:

----------


## uorme99

wow! nice fissidens. is it Fissidens fontanus? but look different and so lovely  :Smile:

----------


## [C]irRuS

The above is not fissiden. It is known as white moss. Can't remember the scientific name. It is terrestrial, can't grow submerged.

----------


## ranmasatome

Thanks CirRus...
Check out how many species of terrestrail mosses there are... not everything that looks like fissidens...is...

----------


## andrewtyr

> Thanks CirRus...
> Check out how many species of terrestrail mosses there are... not everything that looks like fissidens...is...


 :Grin:   :Grin:  We are suckers for fissidens uh

----------


## Justikanz

Hee... I did mention in post#3 that I think it is a terrestrial fissidens moss... Perhaps I should use the inverted commas for the word 'fissidens'...  :Grin:  More options for terrariums and vivariums!...  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

Yes you did, I (beginer) didn't know that terrestrial moss can't grow submerge  :Razz:  my bad  :Embarassed:

----------


## Justikanz

Oh, no... I corrected the title to make it less, err, wrong...  :Razz:  It was a bad choice of words... The plant just blew my mind away, I guess... Haha...  :Grin:

----------


## [C]irRuS

When I got hold of the plant last year, I though it was fissiden too. After it was sent to the lab, then realise it is not.

----------


## Shadow

Send to the lab? you can actually do that?  :Surprised:  do you need to pay?

----------


## ranmasatome

Justikanz... if you want.. outside my place got TOOOOONs of this... send you some for free when spring comes.

----------


## Justikanz

*Woo Hoo*... Thanks! Haha... Then can set up more vivariums! Haha... 

Such mosses, collected from the forrests, can they take the heat in an enclosed tank with PL/T5 lights??

----------


## ranmasatome

how about i collect in the summer.. then you know those that i send sure can survive loh.

----------


## [C]irRuS

Haha actually Singapore have alot of these moss. The temperature of a vivarium should also not be too high. So it shouldn't cause much problem.m These moss is beautiful, when it is abit too dry, it will turn whiter.

----------


## valice

> how about i collect in the summer.. then you know those that i send sure can survive loh.


Thought you went moss collecting? Didn't bring back any of them?

----------


## budak

Rolling pandas gather no moss, so I heard :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

Bring back for what?? i dont have vivarium...and can't keep one here anyway.. all there waiting for my arrival in summer

----------

